# Wie und wo darf ich das Mainboard anfassen?



## christian160783 (15. Februar 2005)

Ich baue mir demnächst das erste mal einen Computer zusammen .
Jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie und wo man das Mainboard am besten anfasst um es einzubauen  
Schonmal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## MoS (15. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 15.02.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue mir demnächst das erste mal einen Computer zusammen .
> Jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie und wo man das Mainboard am besten anfasst um es einzubauen
> Schonmal danke für eure hilfe


Ich fasse des ganz normal an. WICHTIG: Bevor du irgendwas vom PC berührst, vorher am Wasserhahn oder Heizkörper statisch entladen!!


----------



## Killtech (15. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 15.02.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue mir demnächst das erste mal einen Computer zusammen .
> Jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie und wo man das Mainboard am besten anfasst um es einzubauen
> Schonmal danke für eure hilfe


Bevor du mit dem Einbau beginnst, solltest du dich erst einmal statisch entladen, damit das Board bzw. die anderen Komponenten keinen Schaden davon tragen. Berühr dazu zum Beispiel einfach einen Heizkörper oder das Netzteil usw...

Das Mainboard selbst fasst man am besten nur an den Rändern an und setzt es vorsichtig auf die Abstandhalter im Gehäuse. Dabei sollte man aufpassen, dass man die Bohrungen am Mainboard auch wirklich deckungsgleich auf die Abstandhalter setzt, da es sonst passieren kann, dass ein paar Leiterbahnen beschädigt oder ein paar Layer-Schichten zerkratzt werden.

Im Großen und Ganzen war's das dann auch schon...

MfG, Killtech


----------



## INU-ID (15. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 15.02.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue mir demnächst das erste mal einen Computer zusammen .
> Jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie und wo man das Mainboard am besten anfasst um es einzubauen
> Schonmal danke für eure hilfe




Steck das NT mit dem Stromkabel in die Steckdose, dann ist es schon geerdet auch wenn es noch aus ist. An das Heizungsrohr oder den Wasserhahn zu fassen bringt nix wenn du danach wieder ein paar Schritte über einen Teppich läufst.

Und wenn du das Mobo nur am Rand anfasst kann auch nix passieren. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte mußt du aber gut aufpassen wenn du das Board auf die Abstandhalter im Tower setzt. Da kann schnell mal was passieren...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## barfly (15. Februar 2005)

was alles schon gesagt wurde is richtig und wichtig 
du solltest auch aufpassen möglicht viele abstadshalter einzu bauen und wenn möglich welche in die man schrauben kann. es giebt auch bei manchen gehäuseherstellern welche in denen man nur solche plastigkeile steckt, die dann nur im weg sind und sich nur schwer wieder entfernen lassen


----------



## hero1k (15. Februar 2005)

Kann euch nur zustimmen! Aber man wundert sich schon, wenn man seinen Rechner dann fertig hat und nichts laeuft, weil man irgendetwas in arsch gemacht hat und auf der anderen Seite sieht wie bei den riesigen Firmen wie Dell die Dinger da von Arbeitern zusammengepfefert werden!
Das sind totale grobmotoriker!


----------



## zectOr (15. Februar 2005)

barfly am 15.02.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> was alles schon gesagt wurde is richtig und wichtig
> du solltest auch aufpassen möglicht viele abstadshalter einzu bauen und wenn möglich welche in die man schrauben kann. es giebt auch bei manchen gehäuseherstellern welche in denen man nur solche plastigkeile steckt, die dann nur im weg sind und sich nur schwer wieder entfernen lassen



Aber selbstverständlich nur abstandshalter einbauen wo das MB auch bohrungen hat sonst isses nicht gut....

mit dem anfassen mach ich immer so,.... rechts oben und links unten langsam einbauen evtl. wäre ein knecht (Brüder) nicht schlecht wo einem mit allem nörigen bedienen (Schraubenzieher, Schrauben....)

mfg zectOr


----------



## cuby (15. Februar 2005)

barfly am 15.02.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> was alles schon gesagt wurde is richtig und wichtig
> du solltest auch aufpassen möglicht viele abstadshalter einzu bauen und wenn möglich welche in die man schrauben kann. es giebt auch bei manchen gehäuseherstellern welche in denen man nur solche plastigkeile steckt, die dann nur im weg sind und sich nur schwer wieder entfernen lassen



Naja, aber auch nur dort wirklich Abstandshalter einsetzen, wo auch entsprechende Bohrungen beim Mainboard sind...


----------



## maxi2290 (15. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 15.02.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue mir demnächst das erste mal einen Computer zusammen .
> Jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie und wo man das Mainboard am besten anfasst um es einzubauen
> Schonmal danke für eure hilfe



Mann kann z.B diese dünnen kleine Gummihandschuhe tragen aber vorher erden (netzteil etc reicht auch^^)


----------



## Dune2 (15. Februar 2005)

Ich hab  letzten Monat auch das erstem mal ein Mobo verbaut und im Nachhinein m muss ich sagen, es war viel leichter als ich dachte.  Es ist aber ratsam eine alternative Internet Verbindung zu haben, falls etwas schiefgehehn sollte. D ann kann man direkt Hilfe suchen!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2005)

also, so shcnell wie manche hier glauben geht ein board nun auch wieder nicht kaputt. wichtig ist erden, aber das teil mit samthandbschuhen nur am rand anfassen ist normalerweise unnötig. man sollte es aber natürlich nicht auf die halterungen drauflegen und dann so lange MIT kontakt zu den halterungen verschieben, bis man dann die gewinde durch die bohrlöcher im board sehen kann....  

ein enigermaen gutes gehäuse hat auch nen mainboardschlitten, d.h. man montiert CPU+kühler auf dem board, steckt das RAM drauf, holt den schlitten raus, setzt das board drauf, schraubt es fest,  und steckt den schlitten dann wieder in gehäuse. fertig. dabei kann man das board einfach auf den schoss nehmen, nur nicht unbedingt mit wollhandschuhen und polyster-jogginghose an...


----------

